# CLOMID GIRLS PART 13...



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy Chatting 

 and  to all


xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Everyone....gosh don't weekends fly by!!!!  I sunbathed all of the weekend !!!!!!  We had Sky + installed yesterday, how fab is that?  

B3ndy/Flower - Any news?    

Catch you all laterXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello!(hope this is the right place as it seems so new!)
I started my clomid yesterday! 25mg which I know is neither here nor there really...
Anyway I was really ill on saturday so i couldn't take it then because it wouldn't of stayed down very long  so i started it yesterday morning instead and had the other 25mg yesterday night and then will do so again tonight. Do you think that will be ok??
[fly] [/fly]


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Sorry, I'm not our 3rd time luck BFP, AF got me early Sat morning.  Felt awful and had to hold a bbq for 18 people, but had a little cry, had a rant and got drunk!  Feel fine now.  I have given up on clomid working as I have been on it so long but this month was so different with the prominent symptoms. I'm certainly not reading anything into any symptoms again.

I hope B3ndy has some better news!!  

Thanks for your support xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower.....Hope you are feeling better today.  Are you still taking clomid or are you going to stop now?

Saliace - I would think that is OK with the tab's.....what CD are you today?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks sarah x
I am gonna finish my last 4 cycles mainly because dh wants me to give it a shot right till the end, because after these 4 cycles its IVF for us and we'll have to sit on the waiting list unless we can save the money.  I've still got faith in the metformin so will carry on with that too and just going to do everything else possible with supplements etc.  I know in my heart of hearts tho that it will only be IVF for us now. xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Awwww Flower   i know how you feel. 

Sarah  I sunbathed all weekend too. Apart form one quick trip for a fathers day pressie and a new bikini for dd (who  has no ****!!) so nothing fits proper.

B3ndy  any news hun??

Only 4 more sleeps and I am off work Friday. I cant wait. I have to work all day Thursday though as we have a conference but other than that this week shouldnt be too bad.

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its lovely being so close to holidays Sal 

[br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 08:51keep your fingers crossed girls, dh is going today for a 2nd interview for the job he went for 

B3ndy, hurry up!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

There is no feeling quite like it!! started some packing last night but dd keeps wearing everything
Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww bless her x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi SarahStewart! Thanks for replying I'm on CD4! After a record(for me) 50 day cycle!!!
I'm really sorry AF got you flowerpot and then you had to host a bbq as well!! poor you.
Fathers day pressies?? omg whens that?? I forget every year!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fathers day is this sunday Sailace 

Just got word that the hospital where i work has had to shut various wards due to a gastroenteritis outbreak, my boss is complaining of nausea, wonder if that was what was up with me?  pg symptoms my ass! I'm putting the sleepless nights and exhaustion down to stress of dh losing his job.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow wonder if it could be what I had?? it was only a 24hr thing, my sister had it too!!
Best get buying something good for fathers day!! My dad is the worst person to buy for!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have to buy 2 pressies. One for my dad and one for dh. But me and Dad will be away so I will buy him a rather large Sangria and I will hide dh's pressie and text him sunday morning

Sal xx

Ps It is sooooooo hot in here


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hot in where?? are u at work!? me too I have aircon on full blast!! I've just been reading some posts on vit c think i might have a go!! I only have 2 day cycles so i think that might mean thin lining...?? what could help with a thinker one will vit c help towards that??


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was taking vit c but it made my lips peel. I am eating that much friut i think I over dosed on the stuff. And as I am no longer taking clomid I am not that bothered. But hey it is worth a try.

And yes I am at work. Our buiding is ancient (university) so no air con just a fan and a window

Sal xx


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well!!

I'm due AF tomorrow, really hope it doesn't show. 
Does anyone know if it will cause any problems ttc straight after m/c? I have not been told by my consultant to hold back or anything, he said to just continue, but a friend told me that you are supposed to wait at least three months!!!

flowerpot- I'm really sorry you were not so lucky this time, I know what its like to truly believe after having symptoms just to be let down.  I don't think I would have been able to handle BBQ with so many people so you did very well!! :
Hi Twiggy3- congratulations on your pregnancy, I know its hell waiting for that first scan, the days just go on and on, but it will be worth it in the end. I wish you all the luck in the world!     

lill x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Lill  

      that AF doesnt show. cant help with the m/c thing sorry xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Girls

Flower.. sorry AF got you hun hope you are feeling better today
Sal.. more holiday shopping   
Sarah.. sky+ is great we had ours installed on Thursday - now set up all my favorite programmes to record.
B3ndy..   any news hun
 Jo, Sailaice and anyone else I've missed.

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Well so much for decorating all I did all weekend was sit in the garden  needed the rest in the garden to recouperate after BMS cd9, cd10,cd11  .

Best get some work done.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi binty 

how much extra does sky + cost then?


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Hiyu flowerpot, hi binty
 I'm also a bit concerned because I got slightly drunk last night (for the first time in 13 months) because I was not taking the clomid this month due to m/c. I hope I haven't done any harm if I a preg again, especially as I am prone to m/c, feeling really guilty now!! plus got hangover in this heat!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Lilli

I waited 4 months after my second m/c but after the first I got caught on my first cycle. My cons aid it was upto me when i felt ready to start trying again. I think it is more to do with what is going on in your head. And dont worry about getting drunk. i got absolutely smashed when I was first carrying dd and she turned out fine. ( didnt know I was pg and went on hols)

good luck 

Binty   I know what you mean. i have got quite a tan already

Sal xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

dh organised it think we paid £80 for the sky + and had our other decoder installed in the bedroom and only pay an extra £10 a month subscription.  If you just get sky+ it costs nearly £300


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'e got Sky +!! It amazing I wholeheartedly recommend it!! It good u can pause live tv and have a little rewind like i did yesterday in disbelief at Grace's coments that she wasn't a back stabber!!its the same price as normal sky except the box is more expensive but as a one off fee totally worth it...no I'm not on commission lol!! 
Just a fan and a window sally star?? oh no!! I can't cope with that at hope i come to work to escape the heat!! going to shave two of my poor persians today!! They don't get shown and they are wilting in this heat and really are themselves!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I gave my loopy boxer dog a bth yesterday he was wiltig too. But we used cold water and he wasnt pleased(soft ****) then he proceeded to dry himself all over dd and the bottom of my pants. he went into the conservatory and shook everywhere the place was soaked

Sal cc


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Sallystar 
Thanx that makes me feel a bit better. Did you have your daughter after the m/c or before?

Binty
Thats a good price for sky, we were thinking of getting it installed but i may never see the telly again if my partner gets stuck into the sports channels!!

Sailaice
Hi, have to agree with your comments on grace!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Lili
My dd is 5 now and I haad her after 5 months on clomid. I then went back on in August 2004. i got caught after 1 month but m/c Oct then had one period and got caught Nov 2004 but m/c Feb 2005. And since then i have had 9 months more of clomid but no luck. Now it is just natural for me until we can afford IVF.

BTW I looked into IVF abroad and a clinic in Turkey charges £3500 for the whole procedure plus 17 nights accom for you and your partner and flights and private transfers. So maybe IVF isnt such a drastic thought. But I have to keep up the weight loss

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty - glad you gave up on the decorating!!!! and  instead!!! We paid same as you for sky + and its so lush cos I have sky upstairs!!!! I can stay in bed all the time now!!!!

Sal - Hiya hun its boiling here too no a/c either  we had an amazing thunderstorm this morning at 5am thou...did anyone else?

Flower - Did you manage to enjoy your BBQ hun? 

Saliace - 50 day cycle - that was my record too before clomid!!! 

Lili - I had an early m/c in December and then had to take provera to start a bleed on 30th January to take clomid again so we started TTC again in feb...so I suppose we had a break ....

B3ndy - please log on and let us know     

[br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 10:10Arggggh just realised I was supposed to have day 21 BT today at 8.30am!!!! I forgot....oh well I am sure I ov'd as I have every other month. Poo


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah   We got it about 7am after it had left you. The rain was amazing and I hate thunder and lighting i had to convince dd it was the neighbours banging about so she wouldnt get scared and the dog hid under the bed.

I want to go homeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Sal x

Bendy ?

Cant you get in later Sarah??


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Can someone tell me how to do that personal previous and current status paragraph that shows after each of your posts? I'm new and not excellent on computers.

sal - I'm sorry you did not have any luck on clomid recently, but i love hearing peoples success stories, and your daughter is a brilliant example!!

Hi sarah!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Lill!!

On you profile you need to edit it hon! 
Glad my Grace comments are agreed with, what strikes me as utterly bizarre is that she doesn't see what she is doing wrong either that or doesn't realise that she is being broadcast LIVE!!
Hopefully clomid will regulate me a bit more now!!   50 day cycle was completely bizarre i had actualy convinced myself that I was and 6 clearblue tests were lying to me!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Lili

i have ome to terms with it now. but i keep telling myself I managed it once on my own I can do it      again


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey girls you know my hairdresser is pregnant?  Well the girl who does my beauty treatments has  now announced her pregnancy and she is just 20    the good news...I even managed to say congratulations and not cry!!!! Woo hoo...Progress!!!!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

flower i am so sorry honey, sounded so positive

i will come and speak at lunch as have to run

b3ndy any news?

twiggy xxx[br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 10:33good luck


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Sailaice - I can't stand Grace, I am so glad she heard everyone chanting to get her out! she is the bit***est one in there. Lia is getting on my nerves now she wont leave poor pete alone, and as for lisa- don't get me started!
I only used to come on every six or seven months sometimes longer but as soon as a started taking clomid I am regular to about 34 days.

Sal- You doing the right thing and keeping positive! I'm sure it will happen for you and you daughter is great inspiration!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning ladies.

Hi Binty (cycle but) sorry I couldn't chat on Friday was very busy all day.  Sounds like your BMS is going well.  We started on Sat CD 8 for me so will keep going all week, will be knackered by the weekend!!! Glad you chilled out instead of decorating.

Flower, so sorry the   got you  .  You did well to host a BBQ, I would have got pi..ed too!!

Sarah, well done for not crying.  Is it me or is the whole world pregnant at the moment!!

Sal, our dog does the same after a bath.  Who is the more excited about your hols you or dd?

Hi Lill05, sailace & Twiggy.

I am not a Grace fan, she is really annoying me now as she can't see what she is doing wrong.  Not sure if Suzie will nominate her though!

When is Kerry back?

B3ndy where are you any news hun   

Jo
xxx


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Hi jowest30
I watched big brothers big mouth the other day and someone who was talking to suzie before she went in the house said that suzie hates grace and will vote her out!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Lill05,

Hope so, if Grace is up whoever the other person is will be safe I think.  Not sure who else she will pick, I was hoping for Lisa but she won the task so gets immunity


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

is suzie not aloud to nominate lisa then? i didn't know. I want richard or pete to win


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes sizie can't vote Lisa now!! I totally agree with whoever is up against Grace will be safe!! Poor Nikki was devastated she didn't get invited in the meal!! god love her!!
Yes I think it's official everyone it appears is pregnant I sat in the car for 5mins the other day and counted an obscene amount of bumps!!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning girls

sorry didn't get on sooner but been running around like a blue   fly trying to get last minute washing done before dh flies off to Angola tomorrow  

well - still no af for me - test day came and went y'day but didn't do one as we were away in Bath and then I started spotting (dark brown - and only when wiped) last night so got up at 5am and did one.....was a  ...but the wierd thing was - the result window came up BEFORE the test one....is that normal?...anyhow still no sign of  ...wish she'd just hurry up and get on with it if she's going to show her face.

flower - sorry to hear she got you hon  ....I havent had my little cry and rant yet - still trying to convince self there's still a slight chance - but who am I kidding? I reckon your dh is right - you may aswell take your last four months of clomid - combined with the met it does work better - so hang in there hon. 

morning to all you other lovelies - and thanks for all your   over the weekend....maybe one day I'll have better news to give you all!!

S
xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

I want Richard, Pete or Glynn to win. Nikki makes me laugh  , I wasn't keen on her at first but she is so funny I want her to stay in. Glynn is so sweet and innocent and doesn't b..ch about anyone. Leah, Grace, Lisa and Imogen all hate Richard but I think Richard is ok. He is a lot happier now Suzie is in the house as there is someone with a bit of maturity and intelligence. I think Leah is very immature for her age!![br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 11:23B3ndy, there is still hope, you may have tested early  . What CD are you on?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds   the result window before the test one - maybe its a duff I'd wait another day and test again sending you loads of


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

sailaice-Tell me about it, Everyone is pregnant or new mums, makes me want to cry!! My friend has just had her baby and he was only 4 pounds!! you could fit him in two hands bless, I nearly ran off with him!

Hi b3ndy - I think you should do another test, I had brown spotting when I was due and it turned out i was pregnant.  

jowest30- I like Nikki too, she has kind of grown on me and makes me laugh. lia is actually 39, she has been lying about her age. I think she is a tart and needs to leave the poor young boys alone (scary beast)[br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 11:29Have to be off now. Hope everyone has a lovely day, will chat soon. Good luck everyone


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Jo - I'm cd31 today (last month I had a 30 day cycle) my longest so far is 34 days when I was on met alone in November ....but that was a one off.

Hi Lill05 - I tend to have brown spotting each month before the witch is due - so I'm not thinking too positively...only upside is since I've had my lap and started acupuncture my pre-af spotting has gone down from 4 days to 1/2 days before af turns up....so who knows....whole thing is sending me  

binty - it was a clearblue pee on stick jobby - but it was def wierd the way the result window came up - almost as soon as I had finished going for pee.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree what is the whole tucking Pete into bed scenario!! Jesus Christ!!! the poor soul, she is quite sickening in a sick weird way!!
I like Nikki now but I think she was on her high horse before she was nominated last week and has been brought down a peg or two but she is funny!! Grace is more hate than Sezar I think she is so evil!! she doesn't get what she is doing!! 

Hi B3ndy I agree do another test but give it a few days!!

4 pounds?? oh love him!! I would have been popping him in my purse with my passport and disappearing!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy hun how are you feeling?  I am still holding on to some hope for you       PMA and all that...i know how you must be feeling though  
Let us know of any developments   How was your weekend?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh B3ndy, that does sound  about the test hun. hang on in there.        its the waiting that drives you nuts, i was a couple of days late in the end. I hate AF !!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  I have my fingers crossed for you hun

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Flower, Sal, Sarah for hanging in there for me - am convinced witch is on her way....am cramp-tastic today and stomach feels really bloated.It's nuts I tell ya - thing is I've been sending myself   with all the wierd symptoms I've been having.

thing is coz you get so wrapped up in it all I keep forgetting about dh and wot he goes through each month - rang him earlier to tell him test result....told me although he was 'asleep' when I went to loo he guessed I was testing and so when he got up for work he found the test in the bin and had a look! Didn't realise he was like that! bless him - he sounded really  

I'm just convinced though that we've got a post-coital issue now - seeing as I've been given the all clear, I know I've ov'd, we did all the bms at the right time and dh SA is ok...the doc did say that that would be the only other poss option. So maybe we should cut our losses soon and go for IUI - as much as I don't want to.

Sarah - the weekend was fab btw....really great to catch up with people - the 'boys' got horrendously drunk during a drinking game - thought dh was going to pass out!  ...but then necking glasses of scrumpy followed by champagne they were asking for it as far as I was concerned! But muggins then ended up driving home yesterday - wasn't chuffed! and then we couldn't get into church for nephew's first communion (it was packed!!) had to sit outside in car for hour and a half whilst the service went on!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

That doesnt sound like much fun B3ndy. But then again trailing round 7 shops trying to find dd a bikini that fitted her tiny **** wasnt much fun either. But hey only 4 more sleeps.

I have come into work with a sleeveless top and sandals on and it looks like it is gonna chuck it down again. I only have half an hour left but just watch just as I step outside the heavens will open

Sal x[br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 12:15Bendy Just read your other post whats the hold upon Angola?

SAl x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

the nurse at dh's work has told him that I can't have the jabs needed if I'm already preggers - and if I were to go out there I couldn't take the malarial tabs if I was even ttc....and can't ttc for a month after I'd get back either....so we're going to wait and see if owt happens before Aug - then if it hasn't by then we're considering calling it a day for a couple of months and going out there - but not sure whether or not to.

I bet dd can't contain herself at the thought of her upcoming hols then! did you find a bikinni in the end then?

it's gorgeous down here Sal - i'm sat here in shorts and t-shirt sweltering away[br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 12:38off for a bit now girls - got loads of weeds to clear from front and back gardens- so gonna go slather on some suncream and head out there...can't put it off for any longer (as much as I'd like to lie down and sunbathe instead!)

have a top day and will catch up tomorrow if I don't get on before you all head off home!

S
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

shorts and t-shirt sweltering away oh why am I at work  
B3ndy     got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls just been catching up with your posts

b3ndy hang on in there honey keeping everything crossed for you       may have been a duff test/ to early, fingers crossed 

sarah / saliace i couldnt live without sky plus now, love it, is worth the extra tenner a month as can have different channels in the bedroom aswell.

sal/ flower how are you 2, hope you are ok sending a   

binty/ witchy/ bev how are you?


tracey how are you feeling today? i feel sick still, as sick this morning but hopefully thats a good sign.

ok better get back to work am here until half 5/ 6 tnight  will try and pop on again later.

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its boiling here but raining and dark.  Really muggy 
shouldnt complain, the weekend was fabulous.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Its sunny here now but we had another thunderstorm about an hour ago...so maybe its on its way up to you Flower / Sal!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Bit dark here too but warm outside still!! I've debated the extra tenner a month for the bedrooms but don't think i'd ever see anyone as they'd all be up there!!
Feel a bit weird today can't really explain it.... could it be because of clomid I didn't think I'd have any side effects with only 25mg


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I legged it out of work early to avoid the rain and just as I was driving home it chucked it down. But now it seems like it has got hotter

I am gonna have some cereal for lunch cant be arsed with anything else.

B3ndy  Yes I did get dd a bikini and it is really cute. I will post some piccies after my hols

Sal x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

hope it doesn't chuck it down here!!  
a) I haven't a jacket and I'm in a stringy vest top
b) I can't cope with more heat!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just managed to upload some new piccies of dd. I can never remember how to do it.

Off for a spot of lunch

Love Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I was just about to post 'nice pic of DD - she is so cute!!!'

Oh I love the hot weather!!!!! Flip Flops and vest tops are fab!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

The sun is coming out here now and I am soooo pleased. So flip flops on and I am off to see my Mum then collect dd.

Thanks Sarah  she is my cutie but can be a real bugger(like her dad!!)

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Sal she is gorgeous!

Sunny here now too but lots of black clouds in the distance.  at least it watered the garden!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

[fly]*NEWSFLASH!!*[/fly]

[fly]Goldengirl Susie has nominated Grace and Nikki for eviction!!![/fly]

_Ps has anyone got any comments on 25mg of Clomid giving side effects!?_


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sailaice - not sure about s/e with 25 mg, the lowest I was on was 50mg.  To me though it wouldnt be surprising getting s/e even on such a low dose as it is quite powerful.  What you suffering with? xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Flower, I am sorry that AF caught up with you but well done for having a good day anyway.

B3ndy, please don't give up hope, I am sending you lots of       

Twiggy, good news that you are feeling so sick.  I am not feeling too good today, I have had a lower backache yesterday and today and not sure if it is just trapped wind of something else!!  I went to the EPU and they took some blood to check my hcg levels, I have to phone later today to get the results.  They also did a pg test but I had just been to the loo before I got there so I managed to squeeze out a tiny bit, probably less than a teaspoon and the test was only faintly positive but I don't know whether it was because there wasn't enough or because I had just been or if it means bad news!!!  I have to have another blood test on Weds to see if my levels are rising or falling.  Oh what joy!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tracy good luck for a high hcg level, keep us posted   xxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Felt a bit headachy and woozy earlier i never feel like that usually!! rarely have headaches!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tracey - let us know how you get on hun  

Saliace - GET GRACE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for the news flash!!!!!! I had mega bad s/e first 2 months hot flushes, dry skin, bad mood swings....but seemed to have calmed down the last couple of cycles   still spotty and still lose it with DH   ( am on 50mg BTW)

Flower - you OK?  How is af - painful as usual


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sailaice - sounds like clomid to me hun x

Sarah - i'm alright thanks.  It was bad on sat morning when it arrived, i was up pacing round the house with hot water bottle and dosed up on painkillers.  got back in bed and woke up at 11am, everyone was coming at 1pm for the bbq.   had a bit of pain later in the day so went and had a lie on the bed for half an hour till my painkillers kicked in again.  I've never known a pain free period in my life 

does everyone feel totally shattered in this weather?  I can't keep my eyes open and can't be bothered with work


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww hun....I am OK since my first acupuncture session I have been sleeping really well   and not getting as stessed out!!!  
But I can't be bothered to work thou    Your right thou I won't have to water the garden tonight.

Hey forgot to tell you naughty bowie brought a live mouse in last night!!!! It was a field mouse...They are hay making the field next door to us so I suppose the mouse is homeless or was until bow brought it in and then killed him!!! Ughhhhh


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

well here's to being glad i'm only on 25mg  
i was in a stress thinking it wasn't enough before!!
I agree no such thing as pain free periods blokes don't know how easy they got it!! I feel shattered too  good excuse for lots of naps  

Not long now till Grace is gone!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

I feel shattered to Flower but it may also be the fact that our BBQ guests stayed until 4am sunday morning!!


Sailace thanks for the news, I'm surprised she chose Nikki but Grace will definately go.  Nikki will have a right strop as she will know that Suzie nominated her!!!  I have been on 50mg of clomis for 8 months and the s/e vary each month.  They drive you  .

Tracyb, fingers crossed you HCG levels are ok.

Sal, dd is so cute.

It keeps clouding over here and raining!!  I am so not motivated for work today so think I might sneak out early.  Going to see my friend tonight and her new baby.

Jo xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god at Bow!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm surprised she picked Nikki too!!
Oh god at Bow indeed lol   my cats never go out so i never get dead mice however they go nuts if a fly gets in!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've not watch BB this year, the first time I havent bothered. I missed them going in as we were away, flicked onto it one night and they just seem like a total bunch of weirdos. anyone else think it was better in the days of Jade and Kate etc, when they werent so clued upto the format and you had more normal people in? [br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 14:57lets hope the fact that B3ndy hasnt come back in from her weeding means AF still hasnt arrived


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

I really hope so it would be so good to have another  .

Sarah, hope Bow didn't leave a mess in your house after killing the mouse  

Anyone know when Kerry is back?  Did she go for 1 week or 2? Missing her.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls only got a sec again, i havent been watching bb either flower

sal dd is georgeous, love the new pic.

b3ndy any news?   

tracey honey i have had lower back pain as well, lets hope its good news. I still feel really sick as well not been able to eat much today. Did you get a blood test with hcg when you found out you were preg? cant they compare that to todays result? good luck honey i am sure everything will be fine   

sarah how is bow after his victory

saliace i was on clomid for 15 months and found the s/es got better with time. I started on 25mg and has dizzy spells, headaches etc and eventually got upto 100mg, good luck honey.

flower glad you are ok honey.

ok hi to all you other lovely ladies better get back to work.

twuiggy xxx

hi jo 4am dont think i could hack that now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jo, she went for 2 weeks, I think she went thursday did she so 2 weeks sometime this week. she should be back on line Monday I think 

 girls, speak tomorrow  B3ndy thinking of you


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

bye bye Flower have a lovely evening

Sal xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

flower have a lovely evening.

I am going to leave work early today as I can't be bothered so I will chat with you lovely ladies again tomorrow.

Jo
xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi girls

just a quickie as mum is round giving me a hand and I don't want her to think I've abandoned her once I get   on here!!  

still no sign of the witch but spotting still there when wipe - feel mega nauseous too.

who knows what the hell is going on!!

have a top night peeps - see's ya tomorrow!!

S
xx

(top pics of dd Sal!!)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Keep us posted B3ndy......  

sorry I wasn't around this afternoon had a few appointments and I am now killing time until my last one at 5.15pm.

Bow was really chuffed and kept telling us about it this morning....bless him....he is 1 soon on the 1st July....gonna have a party for him!!! DH said a magican is OTT!!!    

Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Not good news    My hcg level was only 62 and it should have been over 1000 at least.  I have to have another blood test on weds to confirm that it is decreasing.

This happens every time around 6 weeks, last time my level was 80 at this point.  They won't actually say I have mc until I have the 2nd test but I know it is 99% certain.  I don't know whether to carry on with all my meds until then??!!!

I just don't know where to go from here....

It is our 6th Wedding anniversary on 1st July and we will have been ttc for 6 years and the last couple of years since I started having all the mc, it has taken over our lives.  Since last Sept I have either been on clomid, pg or mc and I think my body needs a rest plus I don't think either of us can take much more of this.  I think we will take a few months out as I am sick of living my life in 2 week sections!!

Sorry for the rant but I just don't know what we are going to do....


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

I am so sorry tracy, how are you holding up? I know how terrible it is, you can't help but get excited and start planning things as soon as you find out your pregnant for it all to be trampled on! 
My heart really goes out to you, my last m/c was last month and I really didn't think I was going to be able to start all over again.[br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 18:59


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Tracy I'm really sorry! I can't begin to imagine what your going through and hope your ok, or as close to it as you can be!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

tracy - I don't know what to say hun.  Let us know what the results are on wednesday and carry on with your meds in the meantime.  We are all here for you .


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tracy I am so so sorry,  I can only imagine what you must be going through. we've been ttc for 6 years too but havent had to bear the grief of m/c in that time. Thinking of you and hoping and praying for you. We are all here if you need to vent/chat/cry anything xxxx
[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 08:21
B3ndy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - how are you feeling this morning hun....its a lot cooler here today   and no sun as of yet.

B3ndy - any news


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm ok Sarah, had some good news (AT LAST!) dh has been offered a job!!!  they just need to agree on the t's and c's (salary, car etc) but he is going to go down and spend a day or two with them to have a look around, get a feel for the place and they said he can then decide if he is happy to work there!!

Its muggy here, dull but the sun looks like its trying to break through xxx[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 08:41PS. how are you?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Tracy I am so sorry that everything isnt going to plan. I do know how you feel we went through the same with our first m/c and the waiting between bt is unbearable. WE are all here should you need us. Thinkg of you hun  

Flower  Great news about dh  Keeping fingers crossed he likes it and they offer what he wants

Sarah  How are you today?? Any  more little pressies from Bow?? 

B3ndy  Any news yet     

Twiggy and Binty and everyone else  

Well had quite a nice evening and made a start on our packing. But I couldnt stop peeing last night. i got up 4 times in the night  god knows what is going on with my body now 
Love Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Sal, when do you go away again?

you're not getting cystitis are you with the peeing thing? drink plenty of water/cranberry just in case xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We go Friday afternoon and it cant come quick enough. 

i think all the peeing might be all the fluid i have drunk over the past days and af bloating. i havent taken a water tablet since Thursday so I might have one this afternoon and shift the last of it

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ahh right.  get rid of that AF bloat for your hols


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Great News about DH Flower!! I have my fingers crossed everyday that my DH will get promoted so I can leave work


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

3 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Sailaice, its been a bit stressful to say the least.  We got back from our holiday and within 10 mins of arriving in from the airport the phone rang from his work telling him he was being made redundant that week   

Sal, you are sooooooo lucky


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I just need to get Thurday over with. We have a Student management away day(boring) and I will have to be here all day. Just what I didnt need and I have my h and s eyetest tomorrow so I cant go early. 

Sal xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning ladies.

Tracy I am so sorry hun I can't begin to imagine what you are going through.    we are all here for you hun.

Flower, congrats on your DH getting a job.  It must be a relief  .

Sal, anyone would think you were excited about going on holiday  .

Sailace, know the feeling I hope to give up work when we eventually have a family!

Hi Sarah, Binty & everyone else.

Jo
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just think about where you'll be in a few days time  That will keep you going xxx[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 09:23 Jo


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Jo!! Sal..can you fit me in your suitcase??  
That is really stressful flower especially since you'd just got back from holiday!!!   i would have been devastated!
I hope to give up work too when we start our family   My DH is quite a high flyer and so was I even though we are only in our early twenties I am fluent in spanish so I have a really good job because of that too!!
The other day he was going on about work again which I never talk about and I said god thats all you talk about and he said well you have totally changed you used to be career focused and now your prepared to turn into someone who sits and knits all day! I was quite taken aback!!! the nasty ********** grrr so when I got it I had a look in the mirror and did get a bit of a shock! gone are the sharp suits, back breaking high heels, sleek bouncy hair(ok minor dramatisation I still heave perfect hair   ) and the matching accessories, looking back at me was a boho chick, totally relaxed, not groomed fair enough but interesting and I looked rosy cheeked and happy in my flowing skirt and floaty top!! so knickers to him!!! Any he's since then said he's sorry and he much prefers me now as I'm real and not so calculating. He said sometimes I was awful and work obsessed(says him!!) but still I can't believe I've changed so much!! I actually think I'm ready to become a mum lol


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had a really well paid job (better than dh) and lots of responsilbilty before I had dd. Now I only work 25 hours a week and the balance is perfect. Once you have a child your priorites change over night. And it too me 5 years to have dd (clomid baby) and I wasnt gonna miss anything. You just learn to appreciate differnet things

God I sound profound but you know what I mean

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, i'd give everything up for to be a mum x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dd was about 9 months old when i went back to work and hen I only did 16 hours. But I can honestly say I havent missed anything. I am always there for everything

Sal xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sal,  I'm the same as you have a really good, well paid job, better than hubby.  But having waited so long for a baby I don't want to pay someone else to bring them up.  Also I travel a lot with my job and I would have to be away and I wouldn't be able to go part time either.  It will be a struggle for us financially but then money isn't everything and I would rather live a simple life but be happy than earn loads of dosh and be miserable.  All we need now is the baby!!!!

Why is it you spend all your time when you are young worrying about getting pregnant then when you want it to happen it doesn't!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats so true Jo, taking the pill etc, all for nothing grrrrrr


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

WE went from having a top of the range car new every 2 years and going abroad 4 times a year and always eating out to having a good older car and going away on last minute cheapies. Bu thaving dd makes it all worth it. i was doing a minimum of 50 hours when i went on mat leave

Sal xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya

Grrrr don't get me started on taking the pill for years when I never [email protected]@dy needed too  

I am deffo giving up work if/when I have a baby.....my job is pretty flexible boss says I can work from home and come in 1/2days etc...I think its important to spend time with your children.  My mum was always there to pick me up from school...so If i needed to tell her anything she was there to listen.

Flower - I am fine, thanks....I just know af is on its way and am not positive AT ALL!!!  Good news about DH...well done him.

Sal - Hiya hun..not long now.....Bow left a dead bird on the front door step for me this morning.   bless him.

Hello to everyone else....

B3ndy -   

Tracy -


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes I think I'll definately be leaving work! And having at least 1yr maternity if I decide to go back at all part time.

I thought by law they have to accomodate you if you only want to return part-time!??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - what CD are you hun?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sailice

By law they have to offer you the same job back but it has to be on the same hours/terms. After that they can offer you a p/t job but it can be anything.

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - am on CD 29 and af due CD 35 ish........      I just don't feel like I did when I had my BFP


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stay positive Sarah hunny                  you have longer cycles like me then, i'm usually 32 but this month was 34.  What day do you reckon you ov on then?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

SArah I have everythig crossed for you. It aint over until the fat lady sings!!!!!

Sal  xx

 B3ndy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I ovulated CD 19 / 20.

   B3ndy


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sarah keep   .  

Goodluck to both you & B3ndy.

Bow must really love you to keep bringing you all these pressies.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww at Bow!!    Like jo says, he must really love you    Please stay positive hun    you see that what confuses me, I must have a longer LP, cycle length 32 days, but have ovulation pains from CD13/14 unless like you I dont ovulate until 4 days after the pains like you say    Maybe i should give opks a go again xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont have that problem now. WE are officially not trying for a few months while I take my Reductil. Ad to be honest it feels quite nie to have the pressure taken off

Sal xx


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Morning everyone!
Still no sign of AF for me. 
Do any of you here have ovulation tracking done whilst you are taking the clomid? Then you know exactly when you ovulate and how many eggs.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if your bored (like me) have a go at this

http://www.seabreezecomputers.com/superhero/

I'm spiderman lol xxx[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 11:03hiya Lil
Nope, never had tracking. What CD are you now?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

me neither but then half the time I dont ovulate anyway

Sal x

Thanks flower I am gonna have a look now[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 11:05I was green lantern??

Sal x


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

CD 31, my longest C was 34 whilst on clomid but shortest 29 so I haven't got my hopes up yet. I don't know what day i ovulated this month because its the only month i haven't had ovulation tracking, its normally around day 17. I find it gives you that extra push, as you always know if you have ovulate and especially when you can see for yourself that more than one has been realeased. And if you don't ovulate it takes that pressure off the 2ww because you already know.

I was catwoman?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Girls

Tracey.. keep taking the meds hun hopefully your levels don't decrease  
Lil.. sorry never had tracking done on cd21 bt
Jo.. how are you today  
B3ndy..     
Sarah.. my 2 fur balls are moaning like crazy cause of the heat  

 sal, flower, saliace, twiggy and anyone else I've missed

Well very sunny here today but alot cooler than yesterday thankfully we had alot of rain last night/early morning so don't need to water my plants tonight  

Me & dh have already decided that when/if I get pg we are going to try and work it out so I don't have to work as child care near me costs over £1500 a month full time and I really don't want someone else bring up my kid.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty xxx


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

hi guys

this is my first posting on the page, i only found the page last week, it has been so helpful & reassuring to read all your comments & to know that unlike your first beleaves your not the only one out there,

thanks girls


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I would never believe it I'm

[fly]*SUPERGIRL*[/fly]


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola clomid chicks (and honorary ones too of course - being one myself!)  

just managed to get on as been really ill overnight - had MASSIVE headache which started around 5 last night and it hasn't shifted since - so I rang in sick this am - dunno if overdid it whilst gardening - but did have head covered and wore sun cream, drank loads. Feels like head is going to explode.

As for the   - STILL no sign of her...so cd 33 for me today (one more day - if I get there - and it'll be the longest cycle so far while on met alone)....got a little bit of spotting still but nowt else. What the   is the b**ch up to?? I haven't tested again - going to wait another couple of days if need be - that way I won't waste any coz the old witch is bound to turn up by then!

Sal - 3 more sleeps - lucky thing - how long you going for?

Sarah - I wonder what Bow is going to bring you next? 

Flower - top news on dh's job offer - is it local? he must be chuffed.

Tracy - saw your post this am about the bt - am so sorry hon - I hope it isn't the same as has happened to you in the past and it's better news. Got everything crossed for you!    

 Jo and Sailaice!.....did you ' Big Brother ' it last night? caught five minutes - where Pete was crying - bless him! Who won the waiting game thing? god that Grace has a face like a slapped  ..  

Ola Binty (or is it Supergirl?!  ) - howz you hon? is this month's mission well and truly underway? 

(Interesting discussion about childcare btw - I'm in two minds - def don't want to work full time again if ever get preggers but at same time I don't have any issues with working and having kids....my mum went back to teaching when bro and I were only a few months old - couldn't afford not to - and didn't do me any harm. At the same time, I also have the sort of job that if I stay out of it for too long things change and you get behind...not that I'd be that gutted to leave it.....bring on the cake making business - that's what I say!!)

S
xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

I was superman!!!  

Hi Binty, how are you. I'm fine on CD 11 and well into BMS. Not away this week with work aswell so really pleased as we can have a proper go at it this month!!!

B3ndy    when will you test next?  Watched BB last night. Lisa won the standing task    her and Grace pulled straws to see who won.  Grace was gutted!!!  Grace & Mikey talked Glynn into giving up it was really selfish of them as he is so sweet and deserved to win just as much as them.  Grace is so going to leave on Friday, she will be a wreck all week now when she finds out she is up for eviction!!!


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Hi binty

  Kirsty s. 

Hi b3ndy, lisa won the waiting game, she is now exempt from evictions!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good for you Binty sounds much better than Green Lantern!!!! 

Hiya Kirsty nice of you to join us. 

Only 45 mins left then off to asda for lemon grass then home to marinade tonights steak yum yum

B3ndy  Will you please sort yourself out before I go away. Or else I am gonn ahve to train round Barcelona looking for an internet cafe so see what is going on  
We are only going for a week. Me dd and dh are looking at a weeek in Egypt in Nov/ Dec coz I hate the winter soooo much

Sal xxx


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Kirsty s - what is your current fertility situation?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. Yep this months mission is underway everyday so far since cd9   cd13 today
Flower.. good news about dh's job at least you won't have to touch the redundancy money 
Jo.. or should I say SUPERMAN how are you today?
Sal.. Egypt sounds lovely
Kirsty.    and welcome


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooh thanks for that BB news Lil - she looks like a bit of a stubborn one that Lisa

   at sorting myself out Sal!! dh has left for Angola today without knowing what's going on - I've been given strict instructions to phone/text/email/sent carrier pidgeon to him with word as soon as owt happens! maybe I could do the same for you? ....btw ever thought of buying anywhere abroad to escape to over the winter?..i'm the same - prefer it to be hot than cold.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Binty - you OK hun?

Kirsty - welcome hunny - how are you?

B3ndy -   when did you last test hun?  Hope your headache gets better soon....are you taking PK's or not cos you are on 2ww?

Flower / Jo - I hope it means bow loves me.....he is funny thou I hardly see him this weather he is always out and about.....   when he can't find anything furry to bring home he brings twigs or spiders   and leaves them on the front door step....bless him.

Lil - they were doing my head in last night on BB - hope grace goes - silly cow.

Sailace - you still around?  You OK?

Sal - A winter holiday sounds great.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kirsty welcome to the clomid girls xxx

B3ndy - I'm going out of my mind for you never mind how you are feeling!!  when did you test last?


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Binty, keep up the good work. I'm fine on CD 11 and well into BMS. Not away this week with work aswell so really pleased as we can have a proper go at it this month!!! so far CD 8 & 10

B3ndy    when will you test next?  Watched BB last night. Lisa won the standing task    her and Grace pulled straws to see who won.  Grace was gutted!!!  Grace & Mikey talked Glynn into giving up it was really selfish of them as he is so sweet and deserved to win just as much as them.  Grace is so going to leave on Friday, she will be a wreck all week now when she finds out she is up for eviction!!!

Hi Kirsty welcome to the board.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sarah - I hate spiders!  I wouldnt like that ha ha!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy funny you shoudl say that. One of dh's mates has offered us a villa inTurkey but they dont have good winters(snow). But with a bit of  luck my mil should be going to OZ so then we could spend at least 8 weeks of the winter over there.

I am starving just had a ww lemon yoghurt quit enice but wasnt as good as a snicker

Sal xxx


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Grace will go, the public hate her and everyone wants nicky to stay in because she is so funny bless her. what is it with pete and lia? she is really getting on my nerves now grrrrr!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - The spiders are dead so its OK  

Sal - Mmmmm Snickers 

Lil - stop repeating yourself      I know lea is doing my head in comforting pete against her boobs


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I just loveeeeeee Egypt in the winter

Sal  x


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

sarahstewart -     can't help it, getting more and more frustrated with them every time i watch it, would love to just go in there and tell them what i think of them


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

tested last yesterday morning girls - so not sure how long to leave it - heart says do another tomorrow - head says wait til end of week if the old witch hasn't shown by then...thing is was working back...got my surge cd 15....progesterone test says I had a level of 42.5 on cd 24 (which it says is more than likely to indicate I ov'd)....and spotting started bang on day that af was due....wot would the latest be that af could arrive then?

8 weeks in Oz Sal  ...now that would be a winter holiday to die for - is she def going then? when is your father in law moving in with you guys then? I'd say Down Under is a safer destination than Egypt right now Sal.

Lill - know what you mean about Leah - poor Pete nearly got suffocated in her huge bazookas last night!  

Sarah - I freak at money spiders - so I'd have to have a cat that brought chocolate to my door instead!


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

b3ndy - I wouldn't be able to wait till end of week, All that anticipation drives me insane   I prob go through about 3 tests each month because I just can't ever wait.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont have a problem with spiders Hash(my dog) eats them and any flies

SAl x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Lill - I'm normally like that - but this month I don't feel very positive I think it's more a case of the old witch playing games!

Sal - that's gross!


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

b3ndy- Well i'll keep my fingers crossed fo you!    
Sal- I'm gonna have to get myself a dog, I absolutly hate spiders!!! yuckkkkkk


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well you know what boxers are like    He doesnt have dog biscuits he likes custard creams. The neighbors must think I am mad when I ask dd if she wants a dog biscuit  

Sal xx[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 12:01i am off now

catch you all later chicks

Sal xx


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

hi lillo5 & sarahstewart

my situation is ttc for 18 months me 35 dh(to be) 30 we're one of the "unknown", started clomid in may on the 2ww at mo, on the   for 4 months then iui, getting married next april

xxxxx    xxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - have a good afternoon hon

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Byeee Sal....reckon Bow and Hash would get on cos bow kills spiders and eats flies.  

Right I am popping out in a bit....so catch you later on.

Kirsty - its possible to get a BFP on the first month hun...so sending you lots of     I had a BFP on first month but baby bean wasn't ready to join us yet.   and I had an early m/c


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

hi sarahstewart

so sorry to hear that hon, fingers crossed for you too


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. I couldn't wait till the end of the week I'd test tomorrow.  Keep us posted    have really good feeling that its going to be your month even though you have spotting


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw I hope so Binty - I certainly feel emotional enuf - just sat here bawling my way through ' Home and Away' ...flynn has died.....God the tears are flowing big time! wot a saddo I am!


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to say hello and good luck to B3ndy     I keep telling myself that the witch is playing tricks with me so that the disappointment isn't too tough to bear when she does turn up. Really hope it's your month though  

Kirsty, so do you ovulate naturally and they have put you on clomid as a "boost"? That's what they've done for me and I'm on the 2nd week of my 2ww.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, I'd have to test tomorrow, it would kill me to wait.    I'd say add 7 days to CD24 when you had the positive progesterone test so that would give you CD31. what day are you now?

lol at the dog buiscuits sal  

O/T - what broadband provider do you all have?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks MrsS

I was on clomid for 6 months - to 'boost' as my first progesterone test (taken before I went on clomid or met) was 54 which is a good indication that I ov naturally.  I never got a bfp in those six months despite responding well to the 50mg and showing at least 1 if not 2 juicy, mature follies each month when I had my tracking scans. But then I ended up having a lap in March and they found endo - which the consultant said halved my chances each month by as much as 50%. This is my third cycle since that lap - and still no bfp yet..... it's such a   waiting game. 

Flower - I'm cd32 today....we have BT as broadband provider - but only coz dh gets it for free from work


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

We've got BT Broadband at home and its really good - suppose it depends on what speed telephone line you have


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, deffo late then arent you. maybe you tested a day too early?  hope so 

were on BT now, so might start by ringing them, do they do a special deal with broadband and phone calls, like a bundle price?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower.. yep I think that's what dh did worth a call.

I've just booked friday off work so I can finish the decorating or maybe I will just sit in the sun


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes I'm still here!! lol can't believe how many posts in such a short time!!

I'm sick of Grace too and Lea is killing me with the whole "LEAVE IT" barked in plastic tones everytime someone cries and god help anyone circulating near Pete!!

It will be a shock if Nikki goes!!

I'm on NTL


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Def worth a call to BT flower - they're always ringing us up offering us some offer or another - which we don't need seeing as we're not paying for it!  

binty - you're booking a day off on Friday - as late as today (Tues)?    ....we HAVE to give AT LEAST six weeks notice if we want hols


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me too, seriously thinking of having Friday off too. although dh has just phoned to say he is spending the day visiting his new workplace. but i'm sure i can entertain myself! xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

offski for a little lie down girls - see if I can shift this headache finally!

see's ya in a bit

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

I am back   we don't have broadband out here in the sticks so can't help you!!!!!!

I wish I could get Friday off....BTW I am on a course Tuesday - Friday next week so won't be around much


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sleep well B3ndy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls dont have long have been busy at work again today so dont think i will get back on today 

hope you are all well

i managed to wangle thursday off and am only doing 7am- 3.30pm on friday, cant wait 

sarah, flower, binty, saliace, sal hope you are all well

b3ndy sorry if i missed any news anything yet? are you going to test again? good luck  

kirsty s, good luck (thats my name too) 

hi so3 dont think we have met

bev/ kim how are you doing?

tracey how are you today honey?

hi lill

ok have to run have a good afternoon girls

b3ndy fingers crossed

twiggy xxx


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

hi mrss03

yep i ovulate ok, didn't think that i did at first as i spent a small fourtune on otk's and these were showing up as neg, but after having all the bloods done at the hospital they have stated that i am & dh (to be) is a ok as well, it's really , but must stay positive, i'm on clomid for 4 months then iui, but we are getting married next April so i know that it will happen in august for an april baby, but hey that wedding will get put straight on hold!!!!, would be wonderful having a little extra guest, 

[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 13:33hi twiggy3

good to have a namesake good luck to you as well


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies, just got back off my long lunch!!

We have Orange (formerly Wanadoo) broadband I get it cheap through work.  Orange have just launched a new offer where if you have a PAYM mobile on a tariff of £30 or over you will get free broadband and a livebox (wireless access) also get free/cheap voice over IP calls.  Not that I am plugging them!!!! 

I'm really lucky can give short notice for holidays aswell.  I am going to be working from home on Friday, think that will entail some sitting in the garden as long as it isn't  .

B3ndy have a good sleep hope your headache goes soon.

Sal & Sarah, my dog Poppy eats spiders and flies too.  I have to stop her going for wasps and bees though  .


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I think the only reason they've ok'd it is cause the guy I work with was off last week and I was so busy.  I told them that I needed the day off just to catch up with myself at home etc.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good for you Binty 

where was Kerry upto in her cycle, was AF due whilst she was away? I'm trying to remember


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey girls

so much for the PMA .....just woken up with slight cramping went to loo....  has   arrived! oh well...


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

so sorry to hear that b3ndy, 

sending you big


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

DAM AND BLAST GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR    

I really really thought this was it for you, stupid evil cruel bi#ch she is    

I am so sorry mate  
    

xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers chucks - I've just done my 'cry and rant' bit to dh on the phone......he's now saying sod it lets pay to go private and have IUI...but I so wanted to do this 'naturally' for at least another couple of month - does this sound crazy?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not crazy at all hun, you only just had your lap really and its not surprising you want to give this time straight after a go naturally, after all they say our chances are increased.  

i think you should have one hell of a treat tonight.  i know you dont have dh with you sweet but we all love ya and are here xxxx


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

not too sure what to say hon, i'm a bit too new really to give any advise but i'm sure that both of you will decide what ever is going to be best for you.     but def yes on the cake making


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw thanks girls - your support over the last few days has been amazing - this IF business can get really ' lonely' sometimes, especially when no other sod round you seems to be having ANY trouble ttc whatsover!! 
I just wish we had someone who could give us the 'lowdown' on days like this and tell us where it all went 'wrong' so we could give ourselves a better chance next month.

Oh well, looks like we'll be cycling together this month Flower...think Kerry is due to test either Fri or Sat......Still - onwards and upwards eh?!! or should I say 'on our backs!!'


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

B3ndy sending you   and bubbles.

That horrible evil   really thought it was your month.

I agree with Flower have a treat tonight.


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Ohhh B3ndy, so sorry to hear that    has arrived for you. 
take care 

sending you loads of   for your next step. be that IUI or clomid,

shara XX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats the spirit hun, lets do it this month!!    xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

As much as I'd really like to throw the towel in right now (and I'm not talking the sanitary kind!) I'm going to give it a good shot (or at least dh is!! i'm hoping  ) next month and hope it's a case of 33 months of testing lucky!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry b3ndy!!!!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Sailace,  just seen you are in Middlesbrough.  I live in Darlington so we must be the North East chicks on FF!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

girls see you tomorrow, B3ndy go and buy the biggest bar of choc you can find! xxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

flower have a good evening.


I'm off now aswell girls so chat tomorrow.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am offski too girls

my folks have just arrived for a cuppa - as has the thunder and lightening - cripes

see's ya all tomorrow (am off work again tomorrow) told work my headache still there (now I know why!)

  you all - and thanks again for all your   and   over the last few days

you're all stars!!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy sorry to hear the witch has arrived   sending you lots of hugs from me and bowie and fingers crossed for next month. 

Gotta rush off now ladies, talk more tomorrow.

Sarah


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. so unfair really thought htis was your month   I agree with the others treat yourself tonight big   vino and loads of chocolates  .  Its up to you and dh what you decide but I totally agree with you about giving it a go naturally first.  

Looks like I've missed the rest of you hope you all have great evenings  

Chat tomorrow

Binty


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning girls!! How are you all!?? 

B3ndy are you feeling ok today now after the   got you??

I am feeling quite negative today   don't know why and am trying to bring back my PMA!! I just feel like Clomid isn't doing anything to my body I can't feel anything and haven't got another cons appointment till November so I'll be on 25mg the whole time!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Everyone

B3ndy - how you feeling today hun?  

Sailaice - have you tried acupuncture that is good for regulating hormonal inbalances so could help your prolactin levels hun....tell me to shut up if you are already having acupuncture  

TRacy - Thinking of you today  

Sal/Flower/Bev/Twiggy/Kim et al HELLO!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No Hun I haven't tried it so DONT shut up lol     I'm not too sure where to get it done around here  

Hi Jowest!! I didn't realise you were local   what hosp are you being treated at??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

Sailaice - what CD are you now?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

CD 6! How are you this morning flower!?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

please don't feel negative then about nothing happening yet, it will !!! 

I'm fine thanks hun, shattered and could have quite easily stayed under the duvet this morning, still, its one day nearer to the weekend!! xx[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 08:42Tracy, hope everything is ok. thinking of you  xxxxxxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks girls for all your kind words of support  

I am just off to the hosp so I will update you this afternoon when I get the results.

I am still cramping on and off but still no bleeding.

Thanks again for all your support  

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tracy - am praying for you       please let us know how you get on hunny.


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Tracy will be thinking of you, hope everything goes well.

Sailace, my consultant is Mr Phillips at the James Cook.  He is treating me for my endo but also advising us on fertility.  I go back to see him in July and he will be referring us for IVF also at the James Cook.

Binty (cycle bud) how is the BMS going. I'm on cd 12 today.

Hi Sarah, Sal, Flower, B3ndy, and everyone else.

Did you watch BB last night?  Grace gets me so   she better get the boot on Friday!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Tracy your in our thoughts

B3ndy  How ar eoyu hun? If I could come down the M6 and give you a big hug I would. when is dh back?

Flower,Sarah,Sailice,Jowest  Hiya peeps

Got loads to do before finishing tomorrow so I wont be about much

Love Sal xxx

2 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sal, bet you are SO excited


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tracy I am thinking of you      

Well I used to live in Ingleby Barwick with parents and have always had my doctors in Ingleby and my hospital has been at North Tees! But to be honest I live so much more closer to James Cook now but am scared to change over to them in case I get put at the back of a queue or anything.

Hi flower I hope it does, I've never heard of any 25mg success stories thats all   I was in bed at 10pm last nite was exhausted so I am bright and breezy this morning lol didn't even watch big brother!! but its taped on my sky +   

Morning Sally!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep  I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    


packing finished and now  I just have to finish all my work. Loads of rejects to do

Sal xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Loads of rejects?? lol do you work at xfactor auditions sally??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girls,

Tracy.. thinking of you this morning and sending   that all will be ok.
Sal..   2 more get ups
Jo.. how are you? - I didn't have the energy last night so def have to tonight  
Sailaice.. don't feel too negative as flower said its too early yet  
Flower.. sorry AF is so draining for you this month  
Sarah.. hope your not too busy today
Twiggy.. how are you?

 anyone else I've missed

Last night I finally caught up with our ironing one & half hours  but at least I was catching up on the NCIS & 24 which I sky+ this weekend was so tired went straight to bed.  Dh came in at 12   and tried to wake me up for BMS as he thought he had to perform   I told him I was too tired and he said that was great as he was too and promptly fell asleep.  

Binty


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ironing urgh I have about 6weeks worth to get through!! it's gotten to the point there is that much I can't face it!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

That was only 2 weeks worth


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

definately not doing it now!! i'll be there forever


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well that sanother 17 usleles students i have just disappointed. They willhave to get a proper job now

Sal xxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning Ladies

B3ndy so sorry to hear the evil cow got you, hope you are not in too much pain this month...?  

Tracy thinking of you hun, hope everything's ok  

Sal how exciting everyone seems to be off somewhere at the moment    You do make me laugh, you are so compassionate about your job  

Flower hello hun, I know what you mean about wanting to hibernate under the duvet.  I swear its getting harder and harder to get up these days!!

Sailice keep thinking   hun, its the only way to get your though on the loopy pills....

Binty bless DH, at least he's committed!!!  Ironing for an hour and half, what are you on?!

 to everyone i've missed, hope you are all ok and not experiencing too many side effects.

Lots of      and     for you all 

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty/Sailaice - do what me a b3ndy do we have 'lady' who does ours for us!!!!!   I HATE IRONING!!!!

Sal -  you mean thing you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

or do what i do, your dh is made redundant for 3 weeks so does it all including all the holiday clothes


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good thinking i might look into the ironing thing!!! then i can stop cussing on a morning when with only 5 mins to spare the outfit in mind is creased because the ironing never gets done!!  

Where do you work Sal?? I assume it's not xfactor!!xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i know I am just all heart . but these bloody students want to be pharmacists and half cant even write english properly. So reject reject reject!!!

Sailice I work for the Uni

i am off at 1215 got to go and have my eyes tested by occupational health. then i am off to take my library books back and get some more salad for tea. just call me bugs!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

been v. naughty and JUST got out of my pit...dh rang from Johannesburg, before he gets his next flight onto Angola and we've been having a natter about stuff - made me cry again......he fessed up that he rang my mum after my   and   yesterday and asked them to come round to keep me company last night - which they did - bought me a curry too!...I know why I married him now!! what a sweetie!

Sarah - I really HATE ironing too - would rather pluck my leg hairs out with a tweezer than do that! and my ironing lady is a god send.

Sailaice - am feeling ok today - bit tearey - but realise it's the damm stupid hormones...would love to be able to hide self away the week that af arrives coz I feel SOOOOO anti-social, i'm a right miserable cow!

Bev - thanks for the   hon...hopefully one day I'll have some good news to give you - you never know! the only consolation is that thank God this is my FIRST month since the age of 11 (barring the pill years) that I've had a relatively pain free af...there is a God afterall!!

Sal .....wot time you in work til tomorrow? are you flying out from Manchester? have you checked the weather out in Barcelona?

Flower - are you all geared up for Engerland tomorrow? watched some of the Brazil match last night then decided I'd rather garden in the rain - much more interesting!!

binty - how you doing today hon? no wonder u were knackered after all that ironing last night!

Tracy -     for today hon-hope it's better news for you.  

best get some b'fast

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - are you off work today hun?  sending you lots of love and hugs hun ......wish I could drive down and keep you company hun....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw thanks hon!! yeah - decided I would be better off on my own at home today - and I did have quite an upset tum last night (though prob more down to the curry i'd eaten   and my met tabs!) I couldn't face going into work and working with W**ker Boy..the mood I'm in I'd end up telling him a few home truths!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. good news this one is relatively painless hun - it's good that dh called your parents and got them to come round  

I used to have a company that collected and delivered but dh was never happy with the way they ironed his shirts everything has to have the perfect creases etc (he's ex-services so was ingrained in him ) but think I will look into it again - how much do you think it will cost?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy,
i too wish i could come and give you a big hug  That is so sweet of dh, didnt they own up to him ringing either? awwwwww

I can't wait for the match tomorrow! Gonna leave work early (kick off is 5pm) as everyone will have the same idea. Brazil was a huge disappointment!

xxxx[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 11:36Hi Bev 
how are you and little beany doing? xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

don't - you'll make me  :' again girls.

Flower - no they didnt own up to him ringing - he told them not to coz I'd already said to him when af arrived that I wasn't going to tell my mum this month as I didn't want her to get upset.....so they were all in it together - bless em!! I'll be at work for kick off - but not to bothered about that.

Binty - I pay 75p per shirt and then a £1.10 per lb of other stuff - but if I can be arsed I might do the smaller things like t-shirts myself.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya B3ndy
i am in work all day tomorrow which is a bit of a bummer. Then I am off Friday. Out for lunch with dh before I leave him for a week. Then we fly at 2020. The weather is forecast hot hot hot

Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ah - coz you've got that course thing haven't you? wot a poo! ....hot hot hot sounds good good good.!!

howz this for gross - they've just been talking toxic shock syndrome on This Morning and Dr Chris said he'd had patients come into his surgery after leaving tampons in for .......THREE WEEKS! yuk yuk yuk yuk yuk


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

that is hanging yucky 

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

nearly spat my toast out it was so gross!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have heard that before though. no chance of that in our house as soon as the tampons come out bms starts so I think dh would notice if it was "full"

Sal xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Ooooooh i've heard that about tampons as well.  This is far too much information but mine would let themselves out after a few hours believe me!  These women obviously don't have v.heavy painful periods!!!!

Urrrrgggghhhh soooooo grossssssss!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ewwwwwww just put me right off my phili and rivita


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

tmi I know but I have had that Bev wait until bean is born and you can kiss goodbye to your pelvis floor lol

Sal x[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 11:57Off for my eye test peeps. have a lovely evening if I miss you all

Love Sal

Tracy I have everything crossed hun xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

*************** GROSS ALERT ****************************************

I remember a few years back when he was telling Richard and Judy about a patient who had forgotten and he had to get the tampon out - and it was so ...........rotten he had to open all the windows in the room coz the smell was so bad where the woman was infected! yuk yuk

   at your dh's cue to get down and dirty Sal!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you can imagine though can't you.  yukky!

 sal you not online tomorrow? xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

C ya Sal - hopefully catch you tomorrow before you jet off!

S
xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeh thanks for that Sal!  Think I may have already said goodbye to a good section of it, if you know what I mean!!!


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Hi everyone!!!!!!!!!  
Hope everyone is well

b3ndy- So sorry she got you   

sal- your so so lucky and I am soooooo jealous!!! 

Hi flowerpot - can't wait till the game tomorrow either, hope its a nice day to get the BBQ out, horrible rain here today!!!

sailaice- try to be positive, its only the first month? look at it this way, the higher dose of clomid you are on the more it changes your cervical fluid and stops the good guys getting in    You may get a result you never know and if not is there anyway you can bring forward your app and demand a higher dose?  hope your OK hun    

Hi everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Sal - have a good time hun (if we don't get chance to talk tomorrow)

Ughhhh could we move the conversation away from rotting tampons that is so SICK....b3ndy turn the channel over!!!!  

Right I am off for some lunch (If I can stomach anything!)

Sarah


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

How can anyone do that   Sarah's right let change the subject afterall its lunchtime


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

have switched over Sarah - but before I did I saw an interview with Sunitta - of ' So Macho ' fame...about a surrogate mum planning to have babies for her...got a bfp with twins and has sadly miscarried - was v.sad...was sat there with tears streaming down face and then heard statement read out by her doctor ...it only turns out it's the same consultant as the one I'm seeing in Harley St...another toast spitting out moment there for me!!     

Right - going to get off my backside and get some cleaning done - at least with dh away it'll stay cleaner longer!!  

speak laters this aft!

S
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

ewww the tampon topic is grossing me out!!   

Now u mention lill i have had some cm, noticed it this morning   the kind you get just before ewcm   

Have a good time Sal!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

omg B3ndy, what a small world eh?!  Can Sunitta not have them then obviously, did they say why?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well off to get some lunch if I can stomach it


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Got the hoovering to do, really can't be bothered! Still, better get some done before dearly beloved gets home, will stay on-line though.
Hate the poo weather here now, its either one extreme to the other!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know, its gone cold now, we've gone from windows open and fans on to cardies and jackets on and windows shut!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oohhh get you B3ndy with same cons as sinitta!!!!!

I read an article about her IF and not being able to have kids   bless her.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

b3ndy honey so sorry witch got you   she needs a good    really thought it was you this time, if sucks 


lill good luck with the housework, never mind could be worse i am working 12 1/2 hours today but not all bad as got tomorrow off.

sarah, binty hope you manage to stomach lunch  that is gross 3 weeks, ewwwww!!

sal have a nice time

flower/ saliace hows it going?

whens kerry back is it monday?

hi bev how are you and bean doing?

tracey how are you feeling today? are you back from the hospital yet? i have been a bit cramp aswell and got sharp twinges, i am worrying about everything, hope all is well, let us know how you get on, got everything crossed for you.

i hate ironing to, have such a huge pile just cant face it, always going to keep on top of it but never do.

well thats lunch over better get back to work  will try and pop on later,

twiggy xxx

p.s is sinitta not expecting twins through a surrogate now?


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

See sailaice, it could be your lucky month!!!!!!!!      

Helloooooooooo twiggy3! not sure about working 12 hours, you mad  

xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh she was twiggy but b3ndy said the surrogate has m/c  

ok who thinks I am strange buying a birthday card for bow that says 'happy 1st birthday son'      hmmmmmm yep I have lost it.......but i love him so much....for the first time in ages he slept on my chest ALL night last night!!!! Think it was too cold outside so he wanted his mummy  

I have also bought a fathers day card for dh from him!!!!!!


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Sarahstewart-  I do the same with my cats!!  got two girls, my babies!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope so Lill       and yours too!!   for everyone!!

I don't think it's strange at all Sarah because i got DH at father one at xmas and his birthday of our 3!  

Hi twiggy! I just love you bunnies!! I've always thought of having a massive enclosure built in b-garden and having some bunnys in there with loads of room for them as house bunnies wouldn't be any good in our abode, the pussycats would anniyalate them


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwwww Sarah thats so cute [br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 13:45Sarah - when is your AF due?


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Sailaice- are you on CD 6? I'm on 31 going to test fri if   doesn't show.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Lil


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep CD 6 it is!! Good luck for friday!!! 

Not long now and I should be ovulating if I have a normal cycle!! 8 days!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blimey -  only done 2 rooms and need a lie down ...thought I'd pop down for my cheese toastie and a  

Sarah - i think the card to dh is a sweet idea - bet he'll like it too ...and Bow will love his b'day card - have you got him a pressie?


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

we even brough our dog a birthday cake, gave her a little slice & me & dh (to be ) ate the rest, think that it was just an excuss for cake really!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I like it!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I just wish I had a pet so I had an excuse to buy cake and not feel guilty!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me too !!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah.. I always buy cards from our cats to dh and to our cats from us 

[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 14:18Starting to get pains in ovary area think I must be ov'ing.  I didn't get symptoms last month and prog level was 22.9 so here's hoping this is a good sign for this month.

Will have to make sure I jump DH  tonight when we get home


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you go for it Binty!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

You get to it Binty ....happy [br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 14:26right lunch over.......a woman's work - never done and all that!  

see's ya all tomorrow if I miss you laters

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

phew....I am not mad then    Bow loves victoria sponge so might make him a cake  

Flower - af due Sunday/Monday and I am almost positive she is gonna arrive early....I have an extremley tight bra, slight af pains and am starving!!!!!

Lil -    

Byeee b3ndy XXXXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Got fingers and toes crossed for you Sarah 

Tracy, hope all is well thinking of you xxx

Off in about 10 mins girls so will say  now.  have a lovely evening. Still havent decided whether to have Friday off, will decide tomorrow!  bye bye xxx

PS. whens kerry back online is it monday?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy &   have a good evening

Sarah.. sending you loads of    

Just spoke to dh to see what time he will be home and he's there now   told him having ov pains and he best get some energy for   later as I will be jumping him as soon as I get home


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Flower....not sure when kerry is back .....have missed her thou  

Binty - enjoy   tonight   

Thanks for your     girls but I am afraid I am not positive at all.  We have decided not to bother with 6th cycle of clomid after this until I have my private consultation to check me out 'proper'.

Tracy - thinking of you


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry girls not been able to chat much today.

Have fun with   Binty.  Poor DH he must be knackered!!     for you this month.

Have a great evening all, i'm off now.  Hopefully can chat more tomorrow.

Jo
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got a meeting in a bit so will say   in case you've all gone by the time I get back on


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

every-one logging off now, 

           

 to us all


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Well as expected the levels have gone down to 52 (from 62) so just waiting for the inevitable to happen now.  I feel ok, I did all my crying on monday as I was pretty sure then what the outcome would be.

I have spoken to my consultants secreatry and I have an appt for 3rd August to discuss next steps.  I am not in any real hurry as we are going to take a break until at least October.  I will still get my bloods done ready for the IVF referal and the HSG over the next couple of months.  I have 3 months supply of tamoxifen but not sure if I will use them, I guess I will know more after I see my consultant!!

Anyway to cheer me and dh up we have just booked a holiday to Las Vegas on 3rd October for 9 nights staying at the New York New York Hotel, it will be our 5th trip  !!

We have a few days off work so may go away for a couple of days this weekend  .

Thanks again for all your support and I will probably hang around even though I am not a clomid chick anymore


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

tracyb - I am so so sorry    , you are having such a bad time and it really breaks my heart reading your posts    , I am glad you are feeling ok, you are a very strong chick!!!! I do understand how it feels  
I wish you all the best with your new treatment in October, but stick around on this thread, I would like to hear about your net steps in august    
Great idea booking a holiday!!!   It will be a reward for all your hard work, and las Vegas - go girl!!!! I have not been away to many places and las Vegas is one of the places I would love to go. xxxx you deserve it xxxxxxxxxxxx



Thank you everyone for the


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Tracy, and former cycle buddy ...what can I say hon - I really had everything crossed that it would be better news for you today. I just can't begin to understand what you're going through right now...and nothing I can say will help ease the pain that you and dh are experiencing at the moment. If there was a magic spell I could cast I would. The holiday sounds like a good idea for you and dh. I'm here if you need an ear to bend.


lots of love

S
xx


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

everyone. I have recently started clomid and was seeking some advice on how to take it.  Started mth1 50mg, and according to bloods I ovulated. On this I felt no pain, and as for EWCM you describe I have that nearly all mth?? Also no Temp rise at all. Is this normal?? Anyway on GP instructions I was to take 2nd Clomid 28 days later from 1st cycle regardless if AF arrives or not, so I did and on CD5 (last tablet) AF arrives?? Again GP said take 3rd cycle of Clomid 28 days from last Clomid which was Sun Past or leave it to this Thur which would be 28 days from last AF . Am I right to be confused by this woman?? :- Surley you would be better to take it on first day of every AF?? I am uncertain to take 3rd clomid tomorro or leave it to first day of AF?? 
Would reallllllllllly appreciate some thought??

Anyway  to all

Thank you X[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 21:56apologies for first posted being so confusing 

Bascially to cut a long story short I was wondering if anyone else was told to take clomid regular every 28 days whether AF arrives or not.

thank you


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls am off work today so thought i would post before we go out somewhere.

tracey honey am so sorry what can i say   cant imagine what you are going through, i still hang about here and not been on clomid for a few months, think most of us a honourary clomid chicks. We are here if you need us honey, i think a holiday is a good idea.

sarah say happy birthday to bow for us, i got the bunnies christmas cards and little stockings i pinned to their cage . Got everything crossed for you honey , they all sound like signs i had honey  stay positive

hi melissa welcome, in didnt have much cm on clomid at all, i wouldnt take clomid until af arrives either. I took it from day 3 of my cycle for 5 days but not to take it if any possibility of being pregnant which you wouldnt know if af not arrived|? especially at 28 days? if my af didnt arrive and i didnt get af then they gave me provara to bring on a bleed before i was allowed to start the clomid again. I would get a second opinion honey your gp sounds confusing. Good luck let us know how you get on.

hi b3ndy how are you feeling honey?

lill good luck for testing tomorrow   

hi kirsty how are you?

binty wear dh out good and proper 

hi jo how are you?

flower how are you doing? think kerry is back monday?

saliace yeh dont think house bunnies would be a good idea  i have a wee boy and a girl they are my babies 

ok better go have a nice day

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a quickie.

Tracy  I am so sorry hun. But I think your doing the right thing. Take some me time with you and dh and just let yourself recover. See what the cons suggests and look foward to your holiday. I am thinking of you

B3ndy  Hows the headache??

Flower  I imagine you will be finishing early today for the match. Our conference has been cut down from 430pm finish to 3pm finish I wonder why??

Sarah  Any more pressies from Bow?? Hash came in last night with chewing gum stuck to his paw. Some filty git had spat it on the pavement and it had melted. I was not impressed he has a little bald patch now

Binty  Dont work too hard

Hiya to Twiggy,jowest,sailice and lilli

Dont work to hard peeps and I will be back later if I havent died of boredom

1 more sleep and no moe work after today woooooohooooooooo

Love Sal xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tracy hun  what more can I say....take it easy and make sure you go away with DH this weekend   Las Vegas sounds great in October hun......good idea to plan a holiday hun.

Sal - you must be so excited only 1 more sleep!!!!!!

Sorry no time for any more personals just realised I have an appointment pop back a bit later.XXXXXX

HELLO EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

Tracy, I am so very sorry to hear your news, I was praying for you that this would work out  You are a very strong lady. The hols sound like a fab idea, me and dh were thinking of new york in the winter but not sure we can afford it now. Please do stick around xxxx

hi Melissa, to put it blunt, I'd change your doctor. You shouldnt be told to take clomid without first having an AF or at least having a pregnancy test. You might just have longer cycles. for instance, my cycle is 32 days, this month was 34. Best of luck 

Sal, bet you are so excited!! I am finishing at 3.30 at the latest  and I'm off tomorrow! made a decision, I need a day off I'm stressed and exhausted so need a lazy day at home with daytime TV 

xxxxx
[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 08:34PS. Melissa - most of us take clomid days 2-6 of our cycle x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Everyone! I took last clomid of cycle last night, i was really irritable last night accused DH of having an affair   because he came in late then I promptly burst into tears so he burst out laughing!  

Hope it works!! x x


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Tracy I am so sorry hun  .  Stay strong. Good idea booking a holiday the break will do you both good.

Sal, who is the more excited you or DD?

Flower, I'm leaving at 3.30pm, can't wait for the match. Come on ENGLAND!!

B3ndy, has your headache gone?

Binty, how are you cycle bud? Have you tired DH out?  I'm on CD13 today we have been at it good and proper so    this month for both of us.

Sailace, the pills send you  .

Anyone see BB last night? Grace is such a two faced bi.ch!!  She makes me  

Hi to everyone else.

Jo
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm really hoping Grace goes and don't like susie at all for voting for nikki!!

Nikki is so funny especially the way she is worming her way back into everyones good books before eviction night!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Tracey.. I'm so sorry hun   I was hoping it would all be ok.  A holiday sounds a good idea.
Jo.. good to hear you are giving it your all.  No BMS last night me & dh had an   and I went to bed early.
Sal.. try not to fall asleep through boredom 
Flower.. I'm leaving at 4:30 today we've just had an email from our CEO saying that we can work our lunch breaks and as long as we don't have any client meetings we can leave early  .  I've also got the day off tomorrow - going to lay about in the sun.
Melissa.. welcome I agree with flower I never had a bleed unless I was given Provera but cons always told me to test first before taking it as cycles can be as long as 43 days.
Twiggy.. how are you today hun
Sarah.. don't work too hard  

 anyone else I've missed hoep you all have a great day


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sailace, I definately want Grace to go.  I like Nikki aswell she makes me laugh although I think Grace is a bad influence on her.  Imogen is sly aswell.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Imogen is definat6ely sly the little beast urgh they are far too up themselves!! I think that Glyn is lovely though!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Glynn is so sweet.  I don't like it when the others try to ***** with him as he is not like that.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

I am Back and I WANT GRACE OUT!!!!! I sort of like Nikki but her voice sometimes annoys me and I have turn the volume down.  

How is everyone today?

The sun is shinning here and the forecast is good for the weekend.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Can't offer an opinion on BB as not watched it this year. I briefly turned it on and saw a woman with humongous (.)(.)

B3ndy - how are you cycle buddy? xxx[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 11:29Just had this from a mate who was talking to someone who works in the infertility sector a few days back....I knew but thought some of you might not so here it is:-

If a man drinks in March then his sperm will be 'drunk' in June. It's REALLY IMPORTANT for the man to STOP drinking because it really affects his sperm, and whatever a man is doing today, then it will affect the sperm 'distributed' in 3 months time.
The sperm is affected by it becoming disorientated, slow and not really knowing what it's doing


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Flower - I copy and pasted onto DH....he doesn't drink often but when he does he binges  naughty thing.

[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 11:54BTW B3ndy you OK ? Are you at work or home....miss you!!!!

Does Kerry fly back today?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i think she went on the thursday didnt she?  so she should be back today, probably back in work on monday, poor girl


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Hi everyone!!!!!!!

Hi Melissa, I agree with the others I would get a second appinion. You cannot take clomid if you are pregnant and you wouldn't know if you were taking it every 28 days, most of us here have longer cycles than that anyway. I start taking clomid on day 2 of AF. Good luck Hun    

Flower - Everyone has humongous silicone (.)(.) on big brother this year!!  Hope you are OK  

Sarah
Jo west30
Sailaice- I want grace out 2!!! there is a bet of 100 to 1 going that grace will get 95-100% of the votes, someone is confident!!! I love Glynn, and hated it when everyone persuaded him off the podium!!! he must be the most naive chap I have seen.

Sal - Have a great time!!!!!

Tracy - How are you feeling now? Have been thinking of you

Binty- Happy  
B3ndy-    hope your OK?

Twiggy - How is everything going for you? x x x 

Kirsty -  

And Hi to everyone I have missed!!!!
Still no AF for me, can't wait to test tomorrow. I am trying not to be positive because I don't want to be let down. Its really hard not to get excited though!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

for testing tomorrow!!!!

Has anyone ever heard any success stories from women taking 25mg of clomid who ovulate naturally?? look on the board but everyone was 50mg minimum!


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

I know someone who ovulated naturally with unexplained infertility who was put on 25mg to start with. I think she got a BFP the second or third cycle but she sadly had miscarriage. I think they put her on a higher dose a couple of months after that. It just shows it can work, I know its hard for you not to worry but I have a positive feeling for you    
Higher doses can do more harm than good if they are not needed. xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

How are you all this afternoon its very   here and tomorrow is meant to be better which is good I can sit in the garden and sunbathe all day


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

hi binty

lucky you, some of us will be stuck in a lovely office answering silly questions (ohhhh green eyed monster go away)

you go for it girl!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll be with you Binty - day off for me too tomorrow 

xxxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm working from home tomorrow so will have to do my work in the garden!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh Binty and Flower you luck, lucky things!!!! 

Lil - Good luck for testing tomorrow    

Poor Kerry its horrible going back to work after a holiday  

Awww Jo not you as well !!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Iam back. It finished early yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

So just finishing some bits and I am off at 230pm. Our line Manager has said everyone can go early to watch the match and it wont effect the flexi time. Not bad hey

So if i dont get chance tomorrow I will see you all in a week. Say hiya to Kerry for me and take it easy ladies.

Love Sal xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

sorry so late on today - am back at work and trying to set up lots of World Cup guests for tomorrow - like I give a poo!!

really busy and don't want to be here.

am ok Flower - bit crampy last night and passed a huge clot  sorry if !!
interesting to see your comment on   and drinking...I'm getting dh to do another SA when he gets back from Africa to see if his jabs and tabs are affecting them


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal !!  You and DD have a wonderful time, I'm sure you will.   Will miss you lots.   xxxxx

B3ndy -  hiya.  tmi...i have clots like that all the time, horrible isnt it    hope the headache has shifted 

Just checked the weather forcast for up here, cloudy tomorrow but sunny Saturday


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I used to have clots but since taking the baby asprin they stopped. They are horrid arent they

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

why do people take baby aspirin Sal out of cureosity?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know what is the baby aspirin secret?? I might give it a go! Oh and what Vitc brand does everyone take??

Work from home?? That sounds divine!! What do you work as Jo!??


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sailice  You shouldnt take the asprin unless your cons tells you too. I have sticky blood hence the recurrent miscarriages. The asprin stops little clots forming. Because when I get pg I pass clots to the bean through the placenta and it stops the oxygen flow. So by the time we get to 12/14 weeks the bean dies. So the asprin stops me making the clots.

Sal xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

woke up with another headache again this am - def hormonal this time - but seems to have gone after a few pks

Flower/Sailaice - the baby aspirin helps with clotting issues - but is normally only ever prescribed to women who have gone through more than one miscarriage from what I understand 

 Sal - hope you have a TOP holiday - and a thoroughly relaxing time away.

just got to dash off for a bit - reading a bully at 3 and don't know what the hell I'm reading


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ah right I see regarding the aspirin thing.  Have you seen on the Vit C question that natasha takes bee pollen I've heard of this a lot recently.  Its 20 quid a pot, quite expensive, and I'm not sure I even like honey.  Might give it a go though.

I just have Asda's or whoevers own brand Vit C high strength


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

that is me done now.

Sally has now left the building!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chat soon and dont work too hard

Love Sal xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

again!!! Have a fab time xxxxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal have a top holiday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm jealous!!!!!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Have a great holiday Sal. 

Sailace, I am a Senior Business Analyst for Orange.  I work on IT projects but I can login at home which is good if I want peace and quiet but does require some discipline as it is easy to get distracted.  Work is fairly quiet at the moment so I am taking advantage and been lazy!!! 

Leaving in 30 mins to get home in plenty time for the match. Come on ENGLAND!!

Just found out one of the guys from works wife went into labour and last night there were complications with the birth and the baby died.   Just can't even begin to imagine how awful that must be for them.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

missed ya Sal - have a good one

God - forgot to put my teeth in for that one!  sounded like I was drunk ...god knows what people will think that heard it!

jealous of all you peeps leaving early - stuck here til 7  ...but haven't had break so may duck out at 6pm


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

@ B3ndy oh dear hun was the bully really that bad?   

Sal - think I have missed you now - have a great time.  

I take Boots/Asda or whatever on offer high strength Vit C.

Right I am off in a bit , not to watch footie but take my neice to her piano lesson as her dad at work and grandma gone away for a long weekend!!!!

Bye everyone sorry I have been [email protected] at personals today!!!!!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sarah, have a good evening.

I'm leaving soon aswell girls so will chat tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see ya girls

gonna go do some work .........come on ENGERLAND!!

Hopefully will have more time to 'speak' tomorrow

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm off in 10 mins too girls  and off tomorrow so have a great weekend everyone!!! 

Sarah and everyone else on the  best of luck for your BFP      

Tracy, thinking of you 

  COME ON ENGLAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooh yeah you lucky fish - have a good 'extended' weekend Flower!!


S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Byeeee Flower - Forgot you were off tomorrow...have a good one!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

all

looks like I missed you all again  

Going to log off soon as leaving early   am off tomorrow but will try to log on and chat if I can drag myself away from   


Binty


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

girls 

i'm logging off now, off at 4.30, to watch the match          to every-one


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

thank you everyone for your advice.  I cant believe all the info you have from your docs etc I was told to take clomid every 28 days regardless of bleed and by visiting this site I realised it didnt make sense.  Anyway I have decided to wait for AF and if this doesnt work will ask for Provera. ??  Have private appoint made with Gynaecologist so wont have to put up with  GP for much longer.

Was reading about the alcochol affecting   Is that really true DH   as I have confiscated   and his


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

melissa yeh have read about alcohol and sperm before i had banned dh from anymore than 3 pints if on a night out and nothing otherwise, seemed to help as his sa was better, could also have been due to the zinc and selinium tabs i was feeding him every day  yeh i would def get a second opinion honey, if clomid makes you ov you will prob bleed on your own but if it doesnt come and -ve preg test ask for provera  good luck

lill good luck for testing tomorrow

sal have a great holiday you lucky thing

binty am fine how are you doing? 

flower/ sarah england were lucky  i have been supporting tobago all the way through as i spent a while out there doing my research thesis for my msc a couple of years ago and have a wee soft spot for the, never mind if paraguay and sweeden stays a draw and 
england beat sweeden and tobago beat paraguay then they can still go through 

hi saliace

ok i have to run hi to all you other lovely ladies

b3ndy hope you didnt work to hard.
twiggy xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!! How are you all? Are you all looking forward to the weekend!??

Good Luck to you ladies who are testing today!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Girls!!!! I Just Love FRIDAYS!!!!!!

What are your plans this weekend?  I am having a lazy one Saturday then off to a BBQ Sunday....woo hoo.

Still no af (am due on Sunday / Monday) sometimes af catches me early or arrives bang on time so who knows what is gonna happen this month   I do have all the af signs thou so not too hopeful at the moment 


Catch you later - am pretty busy today so might not be around too much  

Lil - any news?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Can I just ask if it's normal to feel so tired?  I'm on my first cycle of 50 mg, and I'm absoloutely exhausted!  It could just be me being lazy.......


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Emily just a quicky I was exhausted on clomid too.  hope it passes soon.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies.....I'M BACK!!!!! Woo hoo, I've missed you all soooooo much...but not DBB!!  Just waiting for her to go out then can chat. Any news/gossip?? Haven't had time to read all the posts.

K
xxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Kerry ....Its great to have you back...did you have a great time?
Twiggy got a BFP and so did tracy but sadly tracy had a m/c  
any news your end
Flower and Binty are off work today and sal has gone to barcelona she said to say hi....
so pretty quiet today I expect!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Sarah.....well I'm CD35 but as I'm drug free could be a long wait for AF, although have had some PMT so not holding out hope  . Might test tomorrow if she's not arrived, was due on Weds. Went to see GP yesterday (later found out that she is PG thru IVF!) to discuss going back on Clomid for my last 3 cycles, she said thats fine. but we got out paperwork thru for IVF and they still want all these bloods doing so I have to do two more drug free cycles, then after the second lot of bloods I can go straight back onto Clomid and Met. So at least we have a plan. The letter re:IVF said the wait in only 2.5 years at the moment which is better than expected, still a long time though. Need to get this weight shifted Asap so will be dieting for England come next week!  How's you hun?

Aw poor Tracey, that so awful for her   Tracey...huge hugs sweetie.

Twiggy...congrats honey, thats great news.

Bev....hope you and bean are well?

Jowest....how are you hun?

Sailaice.....u ok?

Witchie....whats new honey?

Hi to anyone else, can't be arsed with work today! Feel my tan fading already! Need to be out in the garden!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG Kerry are you back @ work already?  What time did you get back yesterday

I am fine thanks sweetie....that is good news about IVF.....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep back at work! Actually got back Weds night late so took yesterday off to get sorted and stuff. At least its Friday! And the weather is nice! 

B3ndy...you around??


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning everyone  

Welcome back Kerry, I hope you had a great time.

I just wanted to wish everyone a fantastic weekend.

We are just off to Butlins for the weekend, so catch up with you all next week.  Don't work too hard!!

Love Tracy xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - B3ndy is on 11 - 7 now so logs on later.....

Tracy - enjoy the weather and the break away tracy....thinking of you and DH


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah, lucky lady with a lie in hey  

God I don't want to be here!

tracey have a lovely time hun


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

gosh its quiet on here today.......


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Probably cos I'm back! No-one wants to talk to me


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

able to 'chat' at last!!

Kerry -  WELCOME BACK hon - how was Portugal? Did you and dh have lots of romantic walks along the beach?  

Sarah - ola hon - your weekend sounds good. I've got a girls night at mine tonight, then out tomorrow and a 'gay' hen day on Sunday ....interesting if nothing else!

Tracy - have a good weekend hon - thinking of you

Ola to everyone else - i'm going to work through my break and go at 6 so only 5 and a half more hours left now!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi kerry welcome back, have misse you honey, good luck for testing you never know, thanks for congrats still not sunk in but is early days yet, trying not to get to excited but is hard  did you have a nice holiday? its crap when you go back to work isnt it, hope dbb doesnt work you to hard.

hi sarah hows it goiing? did bow enjoy his birthday?

b3ndy how are you? gay hen party could be interesting, dont work to hard 

lill have you tested yet?

tracey, thinking of you honey, a break will do you good try and relax.

ok cant speak long as i am just working 7-3pm today as am meeting a friend for coffee this afternoon, she just had a failed ivf cycle so will be tough 

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...had a lovely time hun, just what we needed even if my dad was a pain in the   !!! DH and I got on famously, and had come back all loved up! Got Max back yesterday - he had a ball at SIL's - so our family is back together. How's work? And wonder boy?? Gay hen day sounds fun!

Twiggy....I'm sure it takes a while to sink in honey. You take it easy won't you, dont' let them work you too hard!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hope you had a nice time Kerry!! I want to talk to you   

I'm sick of this IF game I want to ovulate and know straight away if I'm pg   I'm impatient today!

Eviction night tonight people!! Will it be Grace? Will it be Nikki?
Hi Twiggy! Did you throw Bow a little party?? Gay hen night?? That could be interesting!! My housemate is gay and he is so fab I love him to bits even if his is the overly sensitive! Lill, Any news     Tracey I am thinking of you too and wish I could find a way to take your pain away!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - why was your dad a pain in the  ? sounds like the hols was just what you and dh needed then? are you feeling   about the late af?

Sarah - when was Bow's b'day ? have I missed it?  to him if I have hon!!

Sailaice - i've got quite a few male gay mates - dh is getting quite worried - but they're some of my best friends you can really get the claws out with them and have a real laugh!!  OUT WITH GRACE tonight - the girls night at mine tonight will be mostly engrossed in the eviction!! 

Hey Twiggy - not long til your first scan now is it? hope your friend is ok - does she know your news yet?


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Been busy so just got logged on.

Kerry, welcome back, have missed you hun.  Glad you had a good holiday.    for testing.

B3ndy, me & DH are going to the casino tonight so will miss eviction.  I'll have to watch the repeats because I want to see how many boo's Grace gets.  OUT WITH GRACE!

Twiggy, glad you & bean are ok.  It will probably take a while to get over the shock, I bet you can't wait to tell everyone.

Sailace, I feel like I am wishing my life away half the time, especially when I'm on 2ww.

Hi Sarah, how was Bows party? Did you make him a victoria sponge?

Hi to everyone else.

Probably won't get chance to chat much today so will wish everyone a nice weekend now.

We have no sun today   but it is still warm.

Jo
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your birthday wishes but bow's b'day not until the 1st July   will remind you nearer the date....I bought his card the other day thou and I am gonna make a victoria sponge cos its his fave.

BTW - GET GRACE OUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've not watched any BB this year. What's up with grace then? Is she evil??


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

very evil and two faced......
BTW kerry we have sky + now @ home!!!!!!!! woo hoo.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I've only been catching up with BB the last few weeks or so (more so without dh around! ) and Grace is just SO up herself!!

Jo - make sure you don't lose too many pennies tonight!!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Kerry, nice to see you back.....Did you go and see Take that? I'm off to Manchester Staduim tomorrow to see them, can't wait.

Sarah, Belly rubs of luck to you hun, keep the witch away.

Twiggy, How are you hun?

Tracey, Sorry to hear your new hun.

Big Hello to everyone else.

I'm off to Spain on Tuesday...woo hoo can't wait, nice pool to cool down in I think is just what is needed, been a little hot over the past few days and I'm usually always in the sun.

Kim xxx[br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 14:08Sorry B3ndy, Hello, posted at the same time.

Agree with the BB, Grace is so sure of herself, my sister says she has a pug face..lol

Did her and Mikey the other night or was it just a lot of fumbling under the covers to try and help her stay in?!?!?!?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...isn't Sky+ fabulous! We recorded so much stuff whilst we were away, it'll take 2 weeks to watch it all!  

Ooh migth have to watch BB now then! Staying in tonight, DH out for footie and beer so can veg on the couch with Max!

Kim...yes hun I did go it was fabulous! Hope you have a super duper time  

Feel sop bloated. Have felt sick on and off for a week now, and so blurgh!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Have a top hols Kim - make sure you and little bump don't get too hot now and keep well hydrated ......thats orders from midwife b3ndy!

Kerry - i'm debating whether to sign up for a half marathon in Oct as my incentive to get my   into gear - and then on the other hand I HATE running! which makes it kinda difficult really!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'd love to start running again, but I can hardly get up the stairs after 2 weeks away from the gym let alone 13 miles! Might be a good incentive though. Maybe be should have all signed up for the Great North run, that would have   us all!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Certainly would be .... 

God sounded like a right  just now reading bully - wrong teeth in again - am out of practice!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

If you want to do a run, do the Hydro Active challegne which was on in September last year so guess it is around the same time, it is only 3 miles (which is actually alot when you haven't run for ages) but you get a bag full of free sample food....makes it well worth it and last year they were handing out the Hydro Active flavoured water for free.  

Plus you don't have to raise sponsor part of your entry fee goes to a charity you choose.

Thanks B3ndy, I will have watchful eyes on me as my mum and dad are goin to 

Kim xxx


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Hi everyone, can only send one quick post as I have got to go into London.
I tested this morning and    
A bit p***** off but sort of expected it. Still no sign of   but wondering if I'm going to be irregular this month because of not taking the clomid after m/c? CD 33 now, prob going to test next fri if AF doesn't show.
Hope everyone is ok and will be watching the eviction on big brother tonight!!!!!!!
    to all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

lil - but remember it aint over til the fat   rears her ugly head!!

Kim - sounds like your folks will be making sure you behave then!! dh can get his feet up then?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just me gatecrashing again !! 

Firstly, a big  to those ladies who got BFN
...and loads of  to all those in the 2ww 

Well, we're out of limbo and back on track !!  We were gonna have FET in August cos DP had work commitments in July but then after booking us in, sending us all forms, I find out through chance phone call to hospital that our consultant will be away (on hols  ) at the crucial time so our treatment got cancelled - talk about p!55ed off !!   Anyway, DP has now managed to rearrange some stuff so rather than putting treatment off by yet another month we've managed to get booked in for July !! 

So, since I'm having unmedicated FET I will just have to have lots of scans beginning of cycle to check womb lining and that follicle(s) growing nicely, then they put the beans back around cd16 - so aiming for ET on 27 July.

I've felt really in limbo since we got our BFN as although we've still been ttc naturally there's not much chance of it happening without me taking the extra meds I need to prevent miscarriage etc...so feel like we're now moving forward and can't wait to start...although I'm hoping this will be much less stressful as won't have the whole ivf process to go through...

Anyway, just thought I'd update my old clomid chickies.

Really hoping that this year brings all our dreams... 

Thinking of you all...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hey Minxy - good luck for July!!! Gatecrash anytime i miss you .... 

Lil -  but it aint over until the witch shows up!!!!

Bye Bye everyone gotta go in a rush.......to get home!!!!!!!!

Kerry - glad you are back - I missed you


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Minxy

long time no hear - though I've been keeping a beady eye on your developments since your BFN. You must be feeling q nervous for the next round then. Do you have to pay for a FET cycle even if it's unmedicated? I take it it won't be half as much as a full on IVF cycle though?
Here's wishing you and Gareth lots of     and   for July.

lol

S
xx

(  Sarah - sending you lots of   that the witch stays away hon!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Minxy.....Fab hun, thats great news. Lots of luck and  to you both   Gatecrash anytime, we miss you!

Sarah....  aw I missed you all too. Said to DH last night I couldn't wait to come in and "see" you all! Wish Flower and Sal were here too though! 

B3ndy...Where are you to hun? 

Read three great books on holiday. Faithless by Karin Slaughter (excellent, not read hers before but liked it), Beach Road by James Paterson (again very good) and The Last Templar by Raymond Khoury - loved this one as I'm still hooked on all this Da Vinci stuff/Jesus myths/Knights. Well recommend it. Need something new now!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks chickies...miss you too but not really "fitted in" anywhere recently if you know what I mean 

b3ndy...in answer to your question, yep, we still have to pay for this...works out about £800/£900 so less than half of what we paid for full ivf...only things I'm really starting to worry about is how our snowbabies survive the thaw...according to the stuff the hospital sent us other day there's about a 60-70% success rate of them thawing ok but since we had "top" graders then this helps....and then also the success rate for FET as a whole is only about 15% so not much...but here's hoping with adding in the prednisolone (steroids) to suppress my immune system and keep those killer cells down that it helps !!  Its all a game of risk and chance ! 

How is everyone doing on here anyway   I can't keep up with everything !! 

Is anyone watching BB   I've not bothered for the last few years as they all seemed so boring but loving it this year - what a bunch of freaks !!  Can't wait for tonight "GET GRACE OUT" !!    I've got this sneaky feeling she may beat old Slezer in the % of votes !!! (oooo I'm so evil  )

N xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I've never forgiven Grace since her comment about Essex girls - silly tart!

Minxy - here's hoping the embies survive the thaw hon   

Kerry - am I being  ..what do you mean 'where am i to' - do you mean with cycle?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes hun with cycle!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

- I'm not used to being up and this time of the day!! The old witch reared her head on Tues (2 days late - b**ch) so am cd4 today


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun, sorry she came again. Bloody witch. I think I've started spotting, so she could be on her way. 2 days late so far. Will have to go for loads of bloods nad fasting glucose next week if thats the case.

Did I tell you we got out IVF paperwork thru?

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I saw that on your other post - is it quite scarey? Two and a half years sounds a long time to wait. 
Dh was so gutted with our bfn this time he wants to go for private IUI asap - but have convinced him to at least wait til Aug - then if i'm not preggers we're going to Angola for Sept and then we'll wait a month and go for it. (his nurse told him I couldn't go out there if I was preggers coz wouldn't be able to have jabs, and I couldn't go and ttc whilst out there and for a month after get back coz of malaria tabs)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We only got a couple of forms thru so I rang today and asked if that was it. She said they don't send out the Child Welfare form anymore, they just get you to fill something in when you go to the clinic. So I've sent back what I can, and now need to get bloods done.

Aw bless DH. At least you have a time frame to look at. So if your PG by August you won't be able to go to Angola, thats a bummer, but I'm sure you'd rather be PG than in Angola! 

Gonna log off now. Have a lovely weekend hun, enjoy your girls night and your gay hen day  

Love K
xxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hon!! bet Max won't know what's happened to him now mum and dad are home to spoil him! Have a TOP weekend!  

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

S
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way girls 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60607.new.html#new

xxx


----------

